# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Octave mandolin instructional material

## jim_n_virginia

Now that I got one coming are there any good books on chords structure and tunes for octave mandolin. I looked in my usual places and all I saw was the Tim O'Brian mandolin,bouzouki DVD or CD, didn't recognize any of the tunes.

I have played around with a few OM's in my life and I know the span between the frets are bigger and you can mostly play all that I already know on the mandolin on it but seems to me I've read that there are different ways to play chords and such due to the wide stretch.

So any points in the right direction as to good chord books, CD's, DVD's or even good web sites would be much appreciated.

----------


## groveland

I describe a chord-building process at the link below. Everything that results from that process works perfectly for OM and other long-scale instruments tuned in fifths (with the possible exception of a couple straight major chord inversions). That would be the equivalent of a couple thousand chords for the OM right there. (Mainly 4-note "closed" chords.)

----------


## Steve Baker

Been there; may still be there, but I found that Irish tenor banjo chords translate pretty well to CBOMs. Hope this helps.

Steve

----------


## jmcgann

My OM book/CD is laid out with the melody on top and accompaniment on bottom; both fully notated in standard notation and tab.

It's not just about chord voicings, but how they are connected- and also, much 'backup' work on OM and Bouzouki is less about full chord voicings and more about drones, single-line and two note counter melodies, etc.

----------


## Perry

The Mad for Trad CD-ROM is pretty cool; I have one that I am currently selling for 2.5k but it comes with a Weber Bridger 

here's the link look for the bouzouki tutorial:

Mad for Trad website

John's book/CD is chock full of great playing AND info.

----------

